# Keeping the dust down



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I, due to my setup, use the leftover hay, what they threw on the ground and trampled, as bedding. Helps a bit.
I tried watering it, makes a mess. 
Not sure, but the dust treatment they use for dirt roads here looks like it has some kind of oil in it...maybe try to mix oil and water and spray with that? I'd use some cooking oil, not engine oil;-)
Let me know if it works, should you try
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same issue... we filled the holes in our stalls this past spring and packed the dirt down really good, but I'm assuming it was a very fine dirt, because now our stalls are just a huge dusty mess! We water them down daily, and have even tried mixing a little peet moss in with the dirt (thinking that maybe the water would be soaked up by the peet moss a little bit), but they are still sooo dusty. Any suggestions? Wondering if we put more dirt in there that was not so fine it would cut down on the dust?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Add some big flaked shavings to the dirt? Like, I am thinking quarter sized. As long as they are screened, they will have minimal dust and will mix in with the dirt and should help keep dust down.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I know of using clay packed really solid on the floor and then a good footing of shavings....the wet clay drys up a bit but doesn't cause as much dust as dirt....also you could fit rubber mats over the dirt floors, ive seen that done too


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

*magnesium Chloride*

Magnesium Chloride MgCl2 Arena and Round Pen Dust Control
I think this is what they put down in our arena and it worked great


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> Magnesium Chloride MgCl2 Arena and Round Pen Dust Control
> I think this is what they put down in our arena and it worked great


VERY interesting! Thanks


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

For the shelter - you could use mats. For the turnout area - nothing. You don't want to put a chemical down where the horses may lay down.


----------



## Radly (Jan 17, 2012)

I have lots of sand in my turnout area, and it get dusty when its dry. So I ended up dumping 3/4" stone down and it's helped. Also it has helped to toughen up there feet. My horses are all bare foot.


----------

